# I have a pleco that is floating at the top. Attaching to side of bucket



## ShawnMcc (Apr 16, 2007)

My pleco is floating at the top of a 5 gallon quarantine bucket. Its the only thing I could put it in. Other then my other aquarium is a 5 gallon desktop aquarium with 1 baby fish and plants in it. I was wondering is this pleco dead despite being able to attach it self to the side of the bucket. I think it moves a little though.


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

hi
i would say as long as he is attached,then he's ok.
is he new ?


----------



## ShawnMcc (Apr 16, 2007)

No he just got sick. Stopped moving and was on his back. He has all his fins extended. Plus one fin is damaged. Almost gone. I am hoping he will grow it back again and start moving normaly.


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

keep the water as clean as you can,you will already know that,but
just thought i'd  say,and perhaps a small amount of melafix/primax ?
what sort of tank was he in befor he got sick ?


----------



## ShawnMcc (Apr 16, 2007)

Thank you for your answer. I am using mela and prime right now. He was in a 36 gallon bow front. I have a filter on the 5 gallon bucket and amonia remover filter.


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

i hope he makes a full recovery for you.
sounds like your on the right track,so hopefully he'll pull through,
will you let me knoe how it goes. ?


----------



## ShawnMcc (Apr 16, 2007)

Well I lost the pleco. I knew he or she wasnt eating or ataching to anything any more. Plus the gills were pushed in too.


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

I'm sorry to hear that. :-(


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

oh no:-( sorry to hear that,i really am,i was hoping for recovery.


----------

